

Get Work Done: 5 Genres of Music for Unstoppable Productivity - orky56
http://ryanio.com/2014/music-to-get-work-done/

======
mayneack
My favorite personal work music is phutureprimitive
[https://soundcloud.com/phutureprimitive/sets/kinetik](https://soundcloud.com/phutureprimitive/sets/kinetik)

~~~
markbao
So good. Center of Gravity is such a great track.

------
sgarlatm
I can't wait to try this out! Pop music can be energetic, but it can also be
very distracting. In the past, electronic music has been my go-to, but lately
I've tired of it.

